# Best 4x12 cab for death metal?



## DeathShred1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well right now I have a Peavey Valveking 400 watt cab but I know I need to get something better. Right now my amp rig is a Peavey Windsor head with a Digitech 2112 (w/2120 upgrade chip) and the valveking cab. Dont get me wrong, the valveking sounds decent but I know I need something better. I was thinking Vader. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## renzoip (Dec 17, 2008)

I think the Vader would be great specially for the price. I also recommend a Mesa Rectifier Cab or a Marshall 1960 with G12-75 speakers. Good Luck!


----------



## Red (Dec 18, 2008)

Depends on you needs and preferences, as well as your head (this is the first time i've ever heard of someone using a windsor for death metal though XD )

but as for cabs, Vader, Mesa standard or traditional, Avatars with the v30/g12-75's in an X shape pattern, orange cabs, vht fat bottom, or an bogner ubercab, or you can get an unloaded cab from a good company and load it with Swamp Thangs, all good options, but if you can, I would try out different cabs with different speakers with your head and decide which sounds best to you

If your really into death metal though, and not just experimenting, I would look into a new head


----------



## DeathShred1 (Dec 18, 2008)

Red said:


> Depends on you needs and preferences, as well as your head (this is the first time i've ever heard of someone using a windsor for death metal though XD )
> 
> but as for cabs, Vader, Mesa standard or traditional, Avatars with the v30/g12-75's in an X shape pattern, orange cabs, vht fat bottom, or an bogner ubercab, or you can get an unloaded cab from a good company and load it with Swamp Thangs, all good options, but if you can, I would try out different cabs with different speakers with your head and decide which sounds best to you
> 
> If your really into death metal though, and not just experimenting, I would look into a new head



Well I use the Windsor as a power amp. The distortion comes from my 2112. I just run my pre on the head low and crank the master volume. It sounds really good but like I said I think a new cab would make a big difference.
Thanks man!


----------



## sami (Dec 18, 2008)

Try putting 2 G12T-75's in an X pattern in your PV cab if you wanna go cheaper; or all 4 even. You might like that instead (Are the VK cabs made of birch?)


----------



## warlock7strEMG (Dec 18, 2008)

DeathShred1 said:


> Well right now I have a Peavey Valveking 400 watt cab but I know I need to get something better. Right now my amp rig is a Peavey Windsor head with a Digitech 2112 (w/2120 upgrade chip) and the valveking cab. Dont get me wrong, the valveking sounds decent but I know I need something better. I was thinking Vader. Anyone have any suggestions?



in my opinion the Vader cab is the best cab for death metal....and metal in general. but there are other options:

it all depends on what kinda tone you are goin for. if youre goin for the more old school sizzly death metal tone then you could always just put some V30s in your cab, or x-pattern it with some V30s and G12T75s. or you could just get an Avatar cab with that speaker setup for not much more than what respeakering your cab would cost(Celestions are pricey)

if you are lookin for a more modern death metal tone, high gain but with less/no sizzle and supreme clarity with big tight lowend, then get a Vader, you will not be disappointed. or if wanna go the cheaper route you could respeaker your cab with some Eminence 75 watt Legends or Swamp Thangs or an x-pattern with both. it wont sound just like a Vader of course, since most of the Vader tone comes extremely heavy duty construction and custom voiced speakers, but it will be in the same ballpark at least and since Eminence speakers arent that expensive it wont be a pricey upgrade.

still in all, id prolly just go with the Vader 4x12 and not look back


----------



## jllozano (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm convinced the vader's construction is what gives it its sound...the speakers are nothing but eminence's discontinued modeling 12 speakers, you can see that information under the rubber thing that covers the magnet, a mostly flat freq speaker..i used to have several of those and still have a spare one, i used them with my modellers........i recently replaced 2 of those for swamp thangs and now it sounds(and IS) a lot heavier if you can believe that, i'm thinking of going all swamp thang in that cab, or maybe X it with some other kind(texas heats?wizard?).............if you can try a vader before buying it would be cool because they don't work that well with all amps, and specially don't like low volumes...


----------



## Meldville (Dec 18, 2008)

Vader Vader Vader Vader Vader Vader Vader Vader Vader


----------

